# In all your experience with milking sheep...



## NEWCOMER (Mar 11, 2021)

Okay, be honest...do you think large teats have anything to do with milking production? Please answer!


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 11, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> Okay, be honest...do you think large teats have anything to do with milking production? Please answer!


Not for actual production, but, from everything I have seen, small teats are very hard to milk by hand so unless you have a milking machine you may not be able to get the milk out of the ewe if she has tiny teats.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 11, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> Not for actual production, but, from everything I have seen, small teats are very hard to milk by hand so unless you have a milking machine you may not be able to get the milk out of the ewe if she has tiny teats.


Well then,  I should stop complaining about medium sized teats!* lol*


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 11, 2021)

NEWCOMER said:


> Well then,  I should stop complaining about medium sized teats!* lol*


I would say as long as you can comfortably milk them then you are fine. Apparently a lot of Holsteins are developing really small teats now due to not being hand milked or nursed, just machine milked so they don't need the larger teats.


----------

